# fitting 1/2 collett



## Ruthtom111 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi All
I am feaily new to the routing game, but enjoying learning. I am hoping to make some raised pannel doors for a wourdrobe project I am working on. I have a DW 613 router which takes 1/4 inch bits. Looking at the bits avalible for raised pannels, it would seem that there is more choice with a 1/2 inch bits, and I would feel a bit safer with a 1/2 inch bit. Would it be possable to change my router for the 1/2 bits?????


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Ruthtom111 said:


> Hi All
> I am feaily new to the routing game, but enjoying learning. I am hoping to make some raised pannel doors for a wourdrobe project I am working on. I have a DW 613 router which takes 1/4 inch bits. Looking at the bits avalible for raised pannels, it would seem that there is more choice with a 1/2 inch bits, and I would feel a bit safer with a 1/2 inch bit. Would it be possable to change my router for the 1/2 bits?????


You should be able to find a 1/2" collet for the Dewalt router. I am surprised it didn't come with both collets to begin with. Another thought just occurred to me, could it be a 1/4 inch sleeve inserted into the 1/2 inch collet? My Hitachi router came with the 1/4 inch sleeve inserted in the 1/2 inch collet so it is possible the DeWalt did also.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Paul, routers in the UK are very different from what is avaiable in the US. Your router will not accept 1/2" collets. Other UK members will respond with suggestions on brands and models available in your area. This can be very confusing as DeWalt in particular uses the same model numbers for different products in different countries.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!
Looks like there is no 1/2" collet for that DW 613.
The bigger one seems to be a 8mm metric that soon will be out off stock.

Trend Machinery & Cutting Tools Ltd

But it's possible, with some care to use the 1/4 for raised panel.

Of course, more secure using 8mm
Trend Machinery & Cutting Tools Ltd

and maybe good to think about vertical cutters for raising panel. 
Needs a home made sled, but take less power on the router:
Trend Machinery & Cutting Tools Ltd

Just an idea, price surely better in other places, but I like Trend.

Regards


----------



## cuchlane (Apr 3, 2012)

Ruthtom111 said:


> Hi All
> I am feaily new to the routing game, but enjoying learning. I am hoping to make some raised pannel doors for a wourdrobe project I am working on. I have a DW 613 router which takes 1/4 inch bits. Looking at the bits avalible for raised pannels, it would seem that there is more choice with a 1/2 inch bits, and I would feel a bit safer with a 1/2 inch bit. Would it be possable to change my router for the 1/2 bits?????


Hi,
Chipsfly.com sell a sleeve to convert 1/4" shank to 1/2" for $8.00 but a router made for 1/4" cutters wouldn't have the power to cut 1/2". Silverline do a 1/2" router for less that £45 on amazon.co.uk. No frills, just 1500W to tackle the job - safer too.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Ruthtom111 said:


> I have a DW 613 router which takes 1/4 inch bits. Looking at the bits avalible for raised pannels, it would seem that there is more choice with a 1/2 inch bits, and I would feel a bit safer with a 1/2 inch bit. Would it be possable to change my router for the 1/2 bits?????


In a word, no The maximum collet size for a DW613 is 8mm



ggom20 said:


> Looks like there is no 1/2" collet for that DW 613.
> The bigger one seems to be a 8mm metric that soon will be out off stock.


Sorry, Gerard, but that simply isn't true. The same collet fits the DW614/DW615/DW620/DW621 (EU model), the Perles OF808, Virutex FR77/FR78 and FR177/FR178, the Elu MOF69/MKF67/MOF96/MOF96e/OF97/OF98e, Trend T5/T5 mk2 and many many more - in fact it is probably the most commonly available collet design in the EU. 



cuchlane said:


> Hi,
> Chipsfly.com sell a sleeve to convert 1/4" shank to 1/2" for $8.00 but a router made for 1/4" cutters wouldn't have the power to cut 1/2".


More to the point the bearings won't stand up to the massively increased load for that long - and at 12,000 rpm who wants a bearing failure

Regards

Phil


----------



## Ruthtom111 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the replys, I have been lucky enough to find a recondition 1/2 De Walt router on ebay for a good price, with the bounes that they left a new 1/2 inch straght bit in it. Just waiting for a new plate for my table to fit it to. Can anyone reconmend a good online site for raise pannel bits? I am in the UK but if they are good enough it won`t matter about the postage.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Paul, vertical panel raising bits require less hp to drive, cost less and are safer too. You might consider MLCS.com


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Or as you're in the UK there's Wealden Tool, Axminster and Rutlands - amongst others. Just remember that if you import from the USA duty and VAT (about 27% in total) is payable on the tools PLUS delivery charges if the Customs inspect the package - and these days they'er doing a lot more than formerly

Regards

Phil


----------



## dopalgangr (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello all,

I hope this wasn't covered already. I have two routers a B&D Quantum Q700 and the B&D Firestorm FS1000RP. I want to start making routed bowls and it seems that 1/2" collets are the way to go. I bought both routers used so no manuals or extra parts came with them. They both accept 1/4" now but does anyone know if they can be changed to the 1/2" collet or will I have to buy another router? Thanks all


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dopalgangr said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I hope this wasn't covered already. I have two routers a B&D Quantum Q700 and the B&D Firestorm FS1000RP. I want to start making routed bowls and it seems that 1/2" collets are the way to go. I bought both routers used so no manuals or extra parts came with them. They both accept 1/4" now but does anyone know if they can be changed to the 1/2" collet or will I have to buy another router? Thanks all


Hi Terry - Welcome to the forum
I believe both those routers are 1/4" shank only. I couldn't find 1/2" collets offered for them anywhere. I really don't think you need to run out and buy another router just yet though. You can do a lot with 1/4" shank router bits. The only issue is you may have to settle for smaller diameter bits, otherwise they work just fine. The Firestorm looks to be a plunge router so you could do bowls with that. 
Good Luck


----------



## dopalgangr (Jan 1, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Hi Terry - Welcome to the forum
> I believe both those routers are 1/4" shank only. I couldn't find 1/2" collets offered for them anywhere. I really don't think you need to run out and buy another router just yet though. You can do a lot with 1/4" shank router bits. The only issue is you may have to settle for smaller diameter bits, otherwise they work just fine. The Firestorm looks to be a plunge router so you could do bowls with that.
> Good Luck


Thanks for the info!! I found this 1/4 bowl bit but I can't find a collet extension so I don't think it will cut deep enough with it. What do you think? Its on Amazon (cant post websites yet) CMT 851.002.11B Bowl & Tray Router Bit 1/4-Inch Shank, 3/4-Inch Cutting Diameter, 5/8-Inch Cutting Length With Bearing:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dopalgangr said:


> Thanks for the info!! I found this 1/4 bowl bit but I can't find a collet extension so I don't think it will cut deep enough with it. What do you think? Its on Amazon (cant post websites yet) CMT 851.002.11B Bowl & Tray Router Bit 1/4-Inch Shank, 3/4-Inch Cutting Diameter, 5/8-Inch Cutting Length With Bearing:


Oooops, Hi Terry, forgot about that little problem with 1/4" shank routers. I don't think there is an extension made to fit into 1/4" collets. 
Deep bowls could be a problem but you could do some shallow bowls and serving trays very nicely. That looks like a nice bit and CMT is one of the higher end suppliers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's why I made my own

===


----------

